# CPT code for repair of AV fistula pseudoaneurysm



## egonzalez83 (Jan 19, 2016)

Would like some feedback and thoughts on coding for this procedure please.  My original thought was to use cpt 35011 for repair of the aneurysm but the aneurysm is actually inside the fistula and wasn't sure if that makes a difference.  TIA!


----------



## ardithch (Feb 6, 2016)

Without looking at the operative report, it's not 100% clear. I'd have to see if the surgeon performed a revision (36832), revision with thrombectomy (36833) to the AV Fistula, or direct repair of the aneurysm by arm incision (35011.) I don't believe there is a specific code for AV fistula pseudoaneurysm repair, so as long as there was no revision, your closest would be exactly what you found: 35011.

Hope this helps,

Ardith, CGSC


----------

